
Beyond the Tablet: Seven Years of iPad as My Main Computer - tambourine_man
https://www.macstories.net/stories/beyond-the-tablet/
======
unnouinceput
Quote: " The website turned 10 last month, and I've managed it almost
exclusively from an iPad for seven of those years. And yet, I feel like I'm
still adapting to the iPad lifestyle myself – I'm still figuring out the best
approaches and forcing myself to be creative in working around the limitations
of iOS"

This was all I need it to know about from productivity point of view of making
a tablet your main work tool. And this is applicable to all of them,
regardless of their OS. In the end a tablet is not made for work, but for
recreation. Same way you can use a huge 1 meter tall pen to write your
homework but is better to just use it as a giant sword in a imaginary fight.

